# Dead Coyote Choke Tube testing



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

I was trying to add on the Twesterfiled post. I was at the gun range on Saturday and also did some testing on the Dead Coyote choke tube in my Mossberg 500. I did my testing @ 50 yards. I tested two loads.

1. 3 inch #4 Buckshot

10 of the 41 pellets in the 8 inch circle.









2. 3 inch #4 lead turkey load. ( Okla will not allow anything larger than BB shot except for waterfowl or Hogs,)

32 pellets in 8 inch circle.









:hunter4:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its pretty much a 4" circle for broadside shoulder shots and a 2" circle on head shots is the kill zone on a yote. Make your range call from there to see if your gonna kill him @ 50 or just give him a good dust'in.

awprint:


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome testing! Have you considered getting as close to BB's as you can? Maybe try and find some 2's? Or maybe, anyone out there is predator lala land can add, these chokes specify NOT to shoot steel. Anyone know if the Hevi METAL contains steel? I know Hevi SHOT doesn't but can't find much on the hevi metal. Availability and price of hevi metal caught my eye!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hevi metal is a blend and DOES contain steel shot. The entire load is not comprised of steel though.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

I imagine a little bit of steel is still too much for a choke that says no steel! Good to know!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

I have some #2 some where just got to find them. I will use them from my next testing. One thing the #4 buck @ 50 yards still shot thou a 1/2 board that the target was attached to. It has allot of force still at 50 yrds.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Keep in mind you cant shoot steel through the choke, so hopefully those #2s you have are lead or a hevi shot like load, tungsten or bismuth! 

Sent from work most likely.


----------

